# and they were voted in lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt’s Islamic Muslim Brotherhood has claimed the violence that erupted following a football match in Port Said on Wednesday evening was the doing of an “invisible” foreign hand.

“This confirms that there is invisible planning that is behind this unjustified massacre. The authorities have been negligent,” the group said in a statement on its website.

“We fear that some officers are punishing the people for their revolution and for depriving them of their ability to act as tyrants and restricting their privileges,” it added.



Now I thought a good part of the revolution was to stop tyrants ruling the country

http://bikyamasr.com/55694/egypts-m...-for-football-violence/#.Ty68kQmwroI.facebook


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt’s Islamic Muslim Brotherhood has claimed the violence that erupted following a football match in Port Said on Wednesday evening was the doing of an “invisible” foreign hand.
> 
> “This confirms that there is invisible planning that is behind this unjustified massacre. The authorities have been negligent,” the group said in a statement on its website.
> 
> ...




At this point I don't have strong feelings for the MB one way or the other. Time will tell.

Their official website in English has their entire statement concerning this event. 

I thought not long ago when I quoted something from Bikya Masr, I was told that the site is trash, unreliable, and makes up stories as they go, like some British newpaper, which I don't remember the name of.???




The FJP believes that what happened in Port Said cannot be at all separated from the overall scene emerging since a few days ago, with organized robberies of a number of banks, post offices and security vehicles, as well as a proliferation of cases of robbery and banditry. These acts have indeed emerged clearly after the completion of parliamentary elections, which was a major shift for the Egyptian revolution. This points to treacherous hands which are no longer hidden, intent on forcing Egypt into chaos and destruction.


The party emphasizes that this tragedy witnessed at the Port Said Stadium and almost repeated in the Cairo Stadium during the Zamalek and Ismaili match, and before them the contrived confrontation and violence near the People's Assembly building on Tuesday, are certainly aimed at derailing the process of peaceful democratic transition of power.


These are, evidently, the handiwork of domestic parties and dubious forces that still have strong ties with the former regime, which manages the sabotage scheme from the cells of Tora prison, taking advantage of a number of businessmen who were the pillars of the failed system and still enjoy freedom, despite the many crimes of corruption they are involved in, using their money and a number of print and broadcast media they own. Moreover, there are, no doubt, foreign fingers that failed to take control of the Egyptian revolution, but never gave up attempts to distort, distract and disrupt the march of the revolution. This is why we call upon the Egyptian people, with all their leanings, hues and inclinations, to be vigilant, to thwart these plots, and to expose these groups and movements that want to drag Egypt into an abyss of organized chaos so as to prevent this homeland from enjoying stability, security, development and prosperity.


Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

and just looking over their website, which I have never done before, I was happy to read they are asking for an economic boycott of China and Russia for their UN veto regarding what is going on in Syria.


----------

